# questions for all



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

i posted elsewhere but i think i should have done it here....


i looked around and couldnt seem to find anyone with questions exactly like mine...
im looking for a good beginner board, is there any brand specific to beginner? :thumbsup: ive been looking for a used one on craigslist and there are some good deals.

first thing i wanted to get squared away is the :thumbsup: board length
because i have seen sizing charts that set me at a 148 
and then i have read elsewhere that i am to be looking for a board longer than that.

ALSO... i feel like some womens boots dont fit my ankle right because they are too tight. possibly i may just need to try more brands but the mens boot feels much better. i also understand that mens bindings fit mens boots and womens likewise. i know they say womens products are better for women but :thumbsup: when you rent a board, do they give out rental products specific to gender? i dont feel like they did last time i went, i could be wrong.

with all that said, i hope i am making sense. its not like i just jumped onto this website without doing any research, i am just looking for more direction please. i plan on taking a lesson once i get up on the moutain in january.

Height: 5'7
Weight: 160ish, maybe a few more
Boot size: Mens 9, Womens 10.5
Riding style: beginner, freeride [only rode 1 time 2 yrs ago]
Age: 24
Location: i am going to be in lake tahoe, possibly Sierra ski resort


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

get a neversummer Evo-R they are so buttery or maybe a noodle but a twin board that has a softer rating


----------

